# More Stars



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all

I want more stars!! i feel like im working at macdonalds and craving those shiny little stars to move up the ladder, he he he.

I figure, more posts, more stars!?? So thats why i did this one


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

here ya go..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think if you post 2 more times, you will be a senior expat and I'm pretty sure that means an extra star! Mind you, the one from bigdave is super cool as well!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

well thank you very much big dave foe my super massive star! love it.

and thank you to you to maz, i will get on the posting. do u mean make new threads or reply to posts?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

When I first joined I PM'd someone and asked if the senior was reference to their age. His reply, after he finished laughing was that he was only 24 years young. I liked to be called something rather than senior, I'd hate for that name to stick, ha, ha. Young at heart that's me and mentally too! I too love that star Big Dave, so cool!
Oh senior just refers to how much of a big gas bag you are


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Oh senior just refers to how much of a big gas bag you are


My wife would tell you that I must be the head senior gas bag.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

By the time you get here you will be, Can't get my smiley central to work properly but msg is followed by grandpa with big glasses


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

wtf ??????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You liken this esteemed forum to a Macjob woman? How dare you, this is a public information site where the young and restless get (ill) advised by the old wrinklies.....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You liken this esteemed forum to a Macjob woman? How dare you, this is a public information site where the young and restless get (ill) advised by the old wrinklies.....


I think its the young and restless winning hands down, they type faster


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You liken this esteemed forum to a Macjob woman? How dare you, this is a public information site where the young and restless get (ill) advised by the old wrinklies.....



By old wrinklies like Andy C, and the young and glamorous like me! 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Erm, yes something like that that Elph....

(I got told I looked like George Clooney the other day, well, when I'd picked myself up off the floor.....)


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

ha ha. it is like a job. well it is if you want more stars


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, 5 stars and im the youngest!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Erm, yes something like that that Elph....
> 
> (I got told I looked like George Clooney the other day, well, when I'd picked myself up off the floor.....)



I am guessing more Syriana than ER? 


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am guessing more Syriana than ER?
> 
> 
> -



no like oh brother where are thou.


----------

